# Coyote Problem



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Coyote Problem:


The Sierra Club and the U.S. Forest Service were presenting an alternative to Wyoming ranchers for controlling the coyote population.
It seems that after years of the ranchers using the tried and true methods of shooting and/or trapping the predators, the tree-huggers had a 'more humane' solution.

What they proposed was for the animals to be captured alive, the males would then be castrated and let loose again. Therefore the population would be controlled. 

This was ACTUALLY proposed to the Wyoming Wool and Sheep Grower's Association by the Sierra Club and the USFS.

All of the ranchers thought about this amazing
idea for a couple of minutes. Finally, an old boy in the
back of the conference room stood up, tipped his hat back and said,
'Son, I don't think you understand our problem. Those coyotes ain't
screw'n our sheep - they're eatin' em!' .

You should have been there to hear the roar of laughter!!!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

10+ :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Cowboy logic, gotta love it!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: how stupid are people


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

REPETER said:


> 10+ :lol:


+11! That is a pretty logical response when you consider to whom he was speaking; with the likes of the Sierra club, you have to be very clear. Are we to assume that this was real? If so, what would be better for controlling the population, newter or culling? It would certainly take out the reproduction in future years, but certainly nothing for now, culling would work immediately. I wonder if they had one of these goofy wannabe biologists who spoke of how having the older males around would keep the younger unfixed males from breeding too?


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Should have counter proposed that the members of the Sierra Club be neutered as a trial of the effectiveness of it as a population control method first. :!: 
Go ahead and add the members of Peta, HSUS, etc as you will. Of course it would be even MORE effective if the FEMALES were "fixed" as well. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
They are a MUCH bigger problem than any conceivable number of Coyotes. :roll:


----------

